# Google Talk (voice/IM)



## Andrew Green (Aug 24, 2005)

Beta Just released, get it here:

http://www.google.com/talk/


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 24, 2005)

Is there a real need for another one? At some point, I've had up to 4 at a time. Its gets a bit unwieldy... Think it will be much better than any of the others?


----------



## bignick (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm gonna wait for your review on this one, Andrew, before I give it a go...


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey I will test it and give it a go. I have GAIM and like it for the most part. Crashes sometimes, but not to much. When i get the chance i will test this and write my own review.


Blue


----------

